# Lame customers



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

When doing work who does a service fee? or a trip fee or do you do free ests? 

Tired of going out to peoples homes and they just want a buddy to talk to and tell you about old man James farm that use to sit on the lot before there were any houses. lol

That or i need to go get a prius or something.. driving a full size f350 around suxs.. :scooter:


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Well, this is a part of the business. I am redoing the model of how we do things, not to charge for estimate, but I am getting representative, closer to sales person 
Where we wasted some this year, we got large contracts as well


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We charge for estimates if they but we roll it into the deal.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

We do free estimates for
public
investors
realtors
banks
mold remediation 
We charge for mold inspections 
mold testing
Home inspections


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I do free written estimates for steel roofs and composite decks. Regardless of who the customer is.

Repeat customers get free written estimates, although most don't care and just tell me to start and send a bill for what they owe.

I do free verbal estimates for homeowners and home sellers, depending on what kind of vibe I get from them. If I get a bad vibe (insert tire kicker), I only type up a written estimate if they are prepared to sign and place a deposit on the spot.

Only one realtor gets an estimate. Others I don't waste my time.

I don't do estimates for other GC's unless its composite decks or steel roofs. I'm not cheap and I don't buy into the famous P&P line, I have tons of volume if you can hit my price point. I'm no Walmart and volume doesn't mean squat to me.

Any home buyer, flipper, investor, wannabe investor or landlord doesn't get any estimate unless they pay. If they pay, and surprisingly some do, its $80 for a roof. $80 for siding. $80 for windows, etc. Each major component is $80 that will be credited toward the job, if I get it. Most pay the $80 and I never hear from them. I guess its cheaper than hiring a home inspector.

Free estimates is the biggest crock of **** ever. It isn't free to me. It costs me gas and more importantly time. Every minute I waste on a crappy 'potential' lead is money I'm not making from my paying customers. What's even worse is that overhead has to get billed to the people who are paying for my services. It's not fair to them and I've made a conscious effort to quit wasting my time this year.

Its a tough mindset to get out of (kind of like P&P) . However, once you come to the conclusion that everyone can't and most importantly shouldn't be your customer, it becomes easier.

If I had to guess, I return less than 30% of calls and many emails get a "I'm not accepting new clients at this time" reply. Anyone who starts with a text first gets deleted.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

*Lame customers ! yeah that's what my wife said last night..
*


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Zuse said:


> *Lame customers ! yeah that's what my wife said last night..
> *


There are few categories out there. The one that pisses me most is the one that doesn't have money and has desire to build a palace. 
On one forum dude was asking if he can build a new home with builder for 160000 land including. Heck, I can't build one for myself for that amount. 
Another guy needed 2 car garage for his boat and he has budge of 13000-16000 for attached garage. This is a joke. He wanted to have french doors, new concrete stairs, skylight windows installed. The foundation itself and engineer fees are high for this type of build. One thing is when we build detached garage based on the basic plan that we can buy for 200.00


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> ...once you come to the conclusion that everyone can't and most importantly shouldn't be your customer, it becomes easier.


Exactly. Well said... :vs_clap:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

newreo said:


> There are few categories out there. The one that pisses me most is the one that doesn't have money and has desire to build a palace.
> On one forum dude was asking if he can build a new home with builder for 160000 land including. Heck, I can't build one for myself for that amount.
> Another guy needed 2 car garage for his boat and he has budge of 13000-16000 for attached garage. This is a joke. He wanted to have french doors, new concrete stairs, skylight windows installed. The foundation itself and engineer fees are high for this type of build. One thing is when we build detached garage based on the basic plan that we can buy for 200.00



we used to charge 5000 Ea (2 carpenters) so 10 K for a 20 X 30 garage roofed sided ETC. detached and the general supplies us with all materials, foundation that would be SQUARE ( we had one that was 24' one end and 24'3" the other. He came out and cut it) and in a week he had the garage up, roofed out and painted. GRAVY we would put in our contracts that this was a regular customer and we would let customer A know when we had a job to do and stop work for a week. Most would understand. and we would usally throw in a freebie or discount if this happened. 


We also had a customer want a 3 story addition to a mobile home. We did NOT get it. It came down to the other contractor we were bidding against was willing to furnish and install screen doors on the new construction. We were NOT willing to furnish tho we would install for free. WHY ? When it starts out with the customer wanting (weasling) for freebies before the ground has broken for the foundation it does not stop and gets frusterating FAST. To prevent getting hounded by customers with changes ... Framing and things other than paint colors we would lock the next stage IE when foundation was being excavated the customer would have a few days to make changes to the framing. After the days of "FREE" changes they would sign a paper stating they realized this stage was "LOCKED" and any change REQUESTS were to be accompanid by a check for 150$ ( this went into our pockets ... not applied to the change order that was done TIME And MATERIALS with O&P added ) and this was to make them realize that we would be (1) put behind original completion date (2) not to be distracted with "stupid" questions. Not all people understood and the ones that did not well they made the contractor who got the contract go bald and nuts.

Just some thing to consider


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> When doing work who does a service fee? or a trip fee or do you do free ests?
> 
> Tired of going out to peoples homes and they just want a buddy to talk to and tell you about old man James farm that use to sit on the lot before there were any houses. lol
> 
> That or i need to go get a prius or something.. driving a full size f350 around suxs.. :scooter:


A Prius = Smugness which is no good.





 
Estimates should be basic unless its an advanced project. Doesn't cost that much and its a cost of business in the non preservation world.

If your getting the call from those who are looking for a buddy you probably got the work as long as you don't get to smug because of the prius.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

rn


Splinterpicker said:


> we used to charge 5000 Ea (2 carpenters) so 10 K for a 20 X 30 garage roofed sided ETC. detached and the general supplies us with all materials, foundation that would be SQUARE ( we had one that was 24' one end and 24'3" the other. He came out and cut it) and in a week he had the garage up, roofed out and painted. GRAVY we would put in our contracts that this was a regular customer and we would let customer A know when we had a job to do and stop work for a week. Most would understand. and we would usally throw in a freebie or discount if this happened.
> 
> 
> We also had a customer want a 3 story addition to a mobile home. We did NOT get it. It came down to the other contractor we were bidding against was willing to furnish and install screen doors on the new construction. We were NOT willing to furnish tho we would install for free. WHY ? When it starts out with the customer wanting (weasling) for freebies before the ground has broken for the foundation it does not stop and gets frusterating FAST. To prevent getting hounded by customers with changes ... Framing and things other than paint colors we would lock the next stage IE when foundation was being excavated the customer would have a few days to make changes to the framing. After the days of "FREE" changes they would sign a paper stating they realized this stage was "LOCKED" and any change REQUESTS were to be accompanid by a check for 150$ ( this went into our pockets ... not applied to the change order that was done TIME And MATERIALS with O&P added ) and this was to make them realize that we would be (1) put behind original completion date (2) not to be distracted with "stupid" questions. Not all people understood and the ones that did not well they made the contractor who got the contract go bald and nuts.
> ...


Detached garage would be different from attached. We required to put attached on full foundation and it was custom work, requiring engineer and roof connected with main building. Garage doesn't cost 10000 any more, even detached. Detached can be done for 19000 but not with skylight windows. And not with the replacement of the large stoop. So Nah


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

newreo said:


> rn
> Detached garage would be different from attached. We required to put attached on full foundation and it was custom work, requiring engineer and roof connected with main building. Garage doesn't cost 10000 any more, even detached. Detached can be done for 19000 but not with skylight windows. And not with the replacement of the large stoop. So Nah


that was JUST labor for framing NO materials nor electrical or foundation just T111 siding open soffits and 2 windows 1 people door and 1 car door framed but not installed


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Splinterpicker said:


> that was JUST labor for framing NO materials nor electrical or foundation just T111 siding open soffits and 2 windows 1 people door and 1 car door framed but not installed


Makes sense. Then it prices somewhere about same with what we quoted. I just don't get what people are thinking. One guy seriously thought that he can get patio door replaced for 200.00. Last time I checked, the doors were sold for 400 and up at the stores.


----------

